
Worst-case coronavirus scenario: 214M Americans infected,1.7M dead - sahin-boydas
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615358/worst-case-coronavirus-scenario-214-million-americans-infected-17-million-dead/
======
cjbprime
That doesn't seem like it could be a worst-case scenario, because it doesn't
appear to be attributing any deaths to the complete meltdown of hospital
infrastructure that it suggests would be happening in this scenario. (There
are around 300k available hospital beds in the US.)

